# GT #62: Utah Jazz (40-22) @ Phoenix Suns (40-21) @ - 3/7



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Utah Jazz (40-22) vs Phoenix Suns (40-21) * 


*When: Friday, 9EST/6PST 
TV: LOCAL OR BY ILLEGAL METHOD* 


*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal *

*Jazz Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Deron Williams [SG] Ronnie Brewer [SF] C.J Miles [PF] Carlos Boozer [C] Mehmet Okur*


**YEAH, YEAH, YOU KNOW ALREADY**











*Suns have been placed on WE'REGOINGTOLOSE*​


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I think this game's going to be close and it'll come down to which team can execute better than the other in the final minutes. Suns are going to get pick-and-roll'd to death, lol.

And LOL @ the warning Diss ^_^


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

suns have a good chance this game, mainly because utah is atrocious on the road.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

afobisme said:


> suns have a good chance this game, mainly because utah is atrocious on the road.


True, but Suns haven't exactly been great at home lately >_>


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

We are gonna lose.... lol.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

If anyone wants to make the new advisory, I've complied a list of the ones I had been using, so just let me know. I'd make it, but I'm a moron when it comes to that stuff.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> If anyone wants to make the new advisory, I've complied a list of the ones I had been using, so just let me know. I'd make it, but I'm a moron when it comes to that stuff.


Send me them, with different colors.

I like Suns chances......They played the pick-n-roll against the Blazers pretty well, of course the Jazz are better at it. But if they make that simple rotation, we should be alright. Plus, Okur is going to get own. Either by Shaq or Amare.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I think Dissonance and I have moved on already and have accepted that our championship window has closed...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> I think Dissonance and I have moved on already and have accepted that our championship window has closed...



Then why the **** are you wasting your time by watching this team? Of all people, I would have expected someone else to be first in losing faith in the Suns. I'm not saying get your hopes up, but show a little confidence. 

You don't need to bring this whole forum down, because you lost faith in 6 disappointing games. Jesus Christ........


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

He's the new "sunsaz" ^_^


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

IceMan23and3 said:


> I think Dissonance and I have moved on already and have accepted that our championship window has closed...


I disagree. We just need to make it to the playoffs. After that, anything can happen. I like are chances against anyone over a 7-game series. Strangely, I think we've gotten better when the game slows down. All our losses (since Shaq started playing) have been high scoring games. Two out of the 3 we've won, were sub-100. The exception was against Memphis. But, it was Memphis.

Against the Jazz, it's going to be another track meet and I guess we're going to lose. But our next game is against the Spurs and somehow I think we're going to break their winning streak. If we beat the Spurs then that's definitely a good sign. So there's still some hope left.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Theres always hope my friends. Nash won't let this team fall out of the playoffs, and we have too much talent to disappoint much more than we already have. Its good to know Raja (and presumably the rest of the team) is frustrated at the moment, coz we gotta be angry and show our will.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Aylwin said:


> I disagree. We just need to make it to the playoffs. After that, anything can happen. I like are chances against anyone over a 7-game series.


I don't agree. If we make it as a 5-8 seed we'll have to win every series on the road. We need to win the division which isn't going to happen unless Kobe gets injured.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

We need this one badly but the Jazz will probably win a close game.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Well AK-47 is out for the game, that should help a bit. Get giricek that little ***** out there and let him score against his old team he hates. Going to be hard to defend their front line, cuz Okur is going to draw shaq out of the paint and shoot those damn 3's of his.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> *TV: LOCAL OR BY ILLEGAL METHOD*


LOL... I just noticed that Diss. Good one ^_^


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns winning at halftime 66-59. Haven't gotten to see the game itself though yet >_>


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

im watching it and its fantastic~!


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

huge play by amare on a sneaky bounce pass from nash to finish with the left hand with the harm

suns up by... 5?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Either this game will come down to a close finish, or the Suns will end it in the first 5-6 minutes of the 4th quarter.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

suns look to be throwing the game away


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Either this game will come down to a close finish, or the Suns will end it in the first 5-6 minutes of the 4th quarter.


Why are you here anyways? Every time I read your sig I throw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Suns are playing less than zero d right now.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

diaw just got jobbed on a blocking foul call with boozer slamming through him

suns got a big offensive board but nash lost the ball for no reason whatsoever, brill.

we're in the process of throwing away yet another one we had going into the 4th.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

604flat_line said:


> Why are you here anyways? Every time I read your sig I throw up in my mouth a little.


Am I not allowed to be here or something? Yeah, I hate the Suns, but I'm not saying anything to piss anyone off or anything.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Am I not allowed to be here or something? Yeah, I hate the Suns, but I'm not saying anything to piss anyone off or anything.


Sadly, you are allowed, but you obviously aren't here because the regulars want you here. I mean, anyone can be a real ***** and go into rival teams boards with the corniest, homerest sigs they can think up and just totally cheez out their sig making it 200% bigger than any post they make.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

604flat_line said:


> Sadly, you are allowed, but you obviously aren't here because the regulars want you here. I mean, anyone can be a real ***** and go into rival teams boards with the corniest, homerest sigs they can think up and just totally cheez out their sig making it 200% bigger than any post they make.


My sig is like this in every forum, and it's been like this for a while now. 

But hey, since you don't want me here right now, I'll leave. Oh, and **** Phoenix. Nice job against Utah tonight.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Well, the suns successfully take out a great team again... *THEMSELVES* GO SUNS!!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

604flat_line, just quit seriously. Basel doesn't mean anything by it. It's just a sig. And he's a good poster, he's welcome here anytime he wants. 


Suns lose. Meh. Just started watching last 2 mins.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> My sig is like this in every forum, and it's been like this for a while now.
> 
> But hey, since you don't want me here right now, I'll leave. Oh, and **** Phoenix. Nice job against Utah tonight.


*uncalled for*


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> 604flat_line, just quit seriously. Basel doesn't mean anything by it. It's just a sig. And he's a good poster, he's welcome here anytime he wants.
> 
> 
> Looks like the Suns are the lose...
> ...


I love how he shows up during our most miserable stretches, its a real ****ing class act (like his sig).

Almost inspires me to find the most self congratulating Amare quote I can and put it in my sig with a pic of him giving bynum a facial and throw in some purple and orange massive lettering. But hey, I'm not classless, I just get a bit hot.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

604flat_line said:


> *uncalled for*


No one likes a sore loser. :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

604flat_line said:


> I love how he shows up during our most miserable stretches, its a real ****ing class act (like his sig).
> 
> Almost inspires me to find the most self congratulating Amare quote I can and put it in my sig with a pic of him giving bynum a facial and throw in some purple and orange massive lettering. But hey, I'm not classless, I just get a bit hot.


It's just a sig. Nothing to it. 

He's posted here before the bad stretches too.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

604flat_line said:


> I love how he shows up during our most miserable stretches, its a real ****ing class act (like his sig).
> 
> Almost inspires me to find the most self congratulating Amare quote I can and put it in my sig with a pic of him giving bynum a facial and throw in some purple and orange massive lettering. But hey, I'm not classless, I just get a bit hot.


I find it sad that your upset because he's a Laker fan. When he only said that it would either be a close game or the Suns would blow out the Jazz early. He never once pissed on the Suns, or Shaq... I don't see what the problem is.

It's not like the Lakers forums don't get a lot of traffic from other teams fans.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> No one likes a sore loser. :biggrin:


I used to think all Lakers fans were classless *****es, but you've completely blown my mind with that shining example of a contribution to this board.

At least the last guy knew to **** off.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

604flat_line said:


> Almost inspires me to find the most self congratulating Amare quote I can and put it in my sig with a pic of him giving bynum a facial and throw in some purple and orange massive lettering. But hey, I'm not classless, I just get a bit hot.


Oh... but there's the catch my friend. You will find no such pic. Have a look at Amare's numbers from the first two games against the Lakers when Bynum was in the lineup. It's only the last two games where Bynum has been out that Amare has had his way. When Bynum is around he makes Amare his *****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

604flat_line said:


> I love how he shows up during our most miserable stretches, its a real ****ing class act (like his sig).
> 
> Almost inspires me to find the most self congratulating Amare quote I can and put it in my sig with a pic of him giving bynum a facial and throw in some purple and orange massive lettering. But hey, I'm not classless, I just get a bit hot.


Please do it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

604flat_line said:


> I used to think all Lakers fans were classless *****es, but you've completely blown my mind with that shining example of a contribution to this board.
> 
> At least the last guy knew to **** off.


I only said that because of your anger issues towards a guy who said nothing negative at all about the Suns. In fact he pretty much thought the Suns would come out and blow the doors of the Jazz. Just because he was wrong doesn't mean you have to have such angry disposition towards Laker fans. 

Most of the moderators on this board, and many of its posters have very good relationships with Laker moderators and it's members. I happen to like many of the posters on this board, as well as it's moderators.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Oh... but there's the catch my friend. You will find no such pic. Have a look at Amare's numbers from the first two games against the Lakers when Bynum was in the lineup. It's only the last two games where Bynum has been out that Amare has had his way. When Bynum is around he makes Amare his *****.


Actually, I've seen Amare posterize Bynum earlier in the year, in the playoffs last year and a few times that previous regular season.

But you are right overall, because I could never find a quote by Amare that comes close to Kobe's self ****ing fellating sharmy horse**** tone. Maybe people hate him because he's incapable of being original and is the biggest MJ fanboy ever born? Maybe people don't like fake egomaniacs? Far out, I know. 

And maybe, just maybe, no one in here gives 2 ****s what you have to say right now. Or ever.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Please do it.


I honestly have never read or heard of a quote that was so ridiculous, I've never heard of anything close even. Its the only thing Kobe can do with originality, praise himself like he fathered Jesus.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

604flat_line said:


> Actually, I've seen Amare posterize Bynum earlier in the year, in the playoffs last year and a few times that previous regular season.
> 
> But you are right overall, because I could never find a quote by Amare that comes close to Kobe's self ****ing fellating sharmy horse**** tone. Maybe people hate him because he's incapable of being original and is the biggest MJ fanboy ever born? Maybe people don't like fake egomaniacs? Far out, I know.
> 
> And maybe, just maybe, no one in here gives 2 ****s what you have to say right now. Or ever.


LOL. Amazing. 

It took two seconds for you to fly off the handle. 

I don't know what kind of Amare quotes you can find, but if you look hard enough you'll find one of him saying Kobe is the best player in the league. You oughta like that one.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I only said that because of your anger issues towards a guy who said nothing negative at all about the Suns. In fact he pretty much thought the Suns would come out and blow the doors of the Jazz. Just because he was wrong doesn't mean you have to have such angry disposition towards Laker fans.
> 
> Most of the moderators on this board, and many of its posters have very good relationships with Laker moderators and it's members. I happen to like many of the posters on this board, as well as it's moderators.


You can't honestly tell me that if roles were reversed and I was the one parading around your Lakers board someone wouldn't get gassed up. Its not what he said, its when he said it. Why are you still here anyways? Isn't there a Kobe thread to go post in somewhere?


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

madskillz1_99 said:


> LOL. Amazing.
> 
> It took two seconds for you to fly off the handle.
> 
> I don't know what kind of Amare quotes you can find, but if you look hard enough you'll find one of him saying Kobe is the best player in the league. You oughta like that one.


The point of this post eludes me. I don't know where the Kobe cocksucking board (oops I mean Lakers board) is, but it isn't here. This is the board for the Phoenix Suns.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

604flat_line said:


> You can't honestly tell me that if roles were reversed and I was the one parading around your Lakers board someone wouldn't get gassed up. Its not what he said, its when he said it. Why are you still here anyways? Isn't there a Kobe thread to go post in somewhere?


Uh...I said it when the Suns had the lead early in the 4th quarter...

And you can come parade around the Lakers board all you want. Nobody will care. As a matter of fact, we welcome all posters to go post there, even you. I'm sure we can get some great discussions going about the Lakers and Suns.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm getting fed up now. If you're gonna post in this thread, talk about the game. I'm on the verge of locking this thread.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I'm getting fed up now. If you're gonna post in this thread, talk about the game. I'm on the verge of locking this thread.


Sorry Diss, I hate doing this, as I don't ever come here to cause problems. And I didn't come here to cause problems. It was that other guy.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

He's an angry elf.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

604flat_line said:


> The point of this post eludes me. I don't know where the Kobe cocksucking board (oops I mean Lakers board) is, but it isn't here. This is the board for the Phoenix Suns.


The point is that you seem to have some sort of issues with Kobe, and at the same time you seem to admire Amare. So..... I think it'd be pretty funny to see your reaction to Amare praising Kobe.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Dam, another one that the suns just gave away... 

Giricek blows btw, he came here to hit the open shots and I still want to see him hitting one, strawberry at least plays tite defense. On a positive note I liked very much of Shaqs game , obviously his best game so far, he was working smoothly in the offense.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> I'm getting fed up now. If you're gonna post in this thread, talk about the game. I'm on the verge of locking this thread.


True say. The only reason I even came here was to see how Suns fans were reacting to their team giving up about 80000 second half points and losing again. Then that angry little fella caught my attention. 

We should indeed stick to the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

604flat_line said:


> Actually, I've seen Amare posterize Bynum earlier in the year, in the playoffs last year and a few times that previous regular season.
> 
> But you are right overall, because I could never find a quote by Amare that comes close to Kobe's self ****ing fellating sharmy horse**** tone. Maybe people hate him because he's incapable of being original and is the biggest MJ fanboy ever born? Maybe people don't like fake egomaniacs? Far out, I know.
> 
> And maybe, just maybe, no one in here gives 2 ****s what you have to say right now. Or ever.


Amares dunk didn't do much to win the game did it?

Bynums stats:
Game #1 7-10, 14 points, 12 rebounds, 3 ast
Game #2 11-13, 28 points, 12 rebounds, 4 ast, 2 blks.

Amare
Game #1 2-10, 7 points, 1 rebound.
game #2 6-11, 19 points, 6 rebounds, 2 ast, 3 blks

I'm sure that dunk was nasty though. :lol:


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

madskillz1_99 said:


> The point is that you seem to have some sort of issues with Kobe, and at the same time you seem to admire Amare. So..... I think it'd be pretty funny to see your reaction to Amare praising Kobe.


Kobe is a very very very talented player, easily the most talented individual player in the league. So what?

I never, ever, ever heard the great sportsmen of our times talk the way Kobe is. As a person he is substandard, and as a fan of a team you'd figure you'd support a team more than a single ****ing player. To me it indicates a whole lot about a fan when they have a sig like that. I don't believe in sucking off players. Players play for money, they do their jobs, you don't need to suck their ****ing cocks especially when they do it enough on themselves.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Sorry Diss, I hate doing this, as I don't ever come here to cause problems. And I didn't come here to cause problems. It was that other guy.


Seriously why do you come here? I don't get it


----------



## nanoBeast (Oct 16, 2005)

604flat_line said:


> Kobe is a very very very talented player, easily the most talented individual player in the league. So what?
> 
> I never, ever, ever heard the great sportsmen of our times talk the way Kobe is. As a person he is substandard, and as a fan of a team you'd figure you'd support a team more than a single ****ing player. To me it indicates a whole lot about a fan when they have a sig like that. I don't believe in sucking off players. Players play for money, they do their jobs, you don't need to suck their ****ing cocks especially when they do it enough on themselves.


You have issues.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

604flat_line said:


> Seriously why do you come here? I don't get it.


Because I can.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> He's an angry elf.






STOP IT NOW.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

604flat_line said:


> Kobe is a very very very talented player, easily the most talented individual player in the league. So what?
> 
> I never, ever, ever heard the great sportsmen of our times talk the way Kobe is. As a person he is substandard, and as a fan of a team you'd figure you'd support a team more than a single ****ing player. To me it indicates a whole lot about a fan when they have a sig like that. I don't believe in sucking off players. Players play for money, they do their jobs, you don't need to suck their ****ing cocks especially when they do it enough on themselves.


Lol. Who's sig are you talking about? Basel's? Just because he has a Kobe quote? The larger part of his sig is in support of the Lakers TEAM. 

Anyways, you're bitter. Never heard the great sportsmen of our times talk the way Kobe does?!? What do you think of Muhammad Ali?


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Amares dunk didn't do much to win the game did it?
> 
> Bynums stats:
> Game #1 7-10, 14 points, 12 rebounds, 3 ast
> ...


You got me almost as bad as the Lakers got the Suns in those playoff series they played!



Oh, wait...


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

604flat_line said:


> You got me almost as bad as the Lakers got the Suns in those playoff series they played!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait...


Ahhh.. the life of a Suns fan. All you have to cling to is past FIRST ROUND victories.... no wonder you have so much rage.


----------



## nanoBeast (Oct 16, 2005)

Can the moderator change the title of this thread to...

The World @ 640flat_line's crib @ -3/7 please?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

604flat_line said:


> You got me almost as bad as the Lakers got the Suns in those playoff series they played!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait...


I remember that. It was in those seasons that the Suns won the NBA Championship!




Oh, wait...


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

All Net said:


> Dam, another one that the suns just gave away...
> 
> Giricek blows btw, he came here to hit the open shots and I still want to see him hitting one, strawberry at least plays tite defense. On a positive note I liked very much of Shaqs game , obviously his best game so far, he was working smoothly in the offense.


I wouldn't pound Giricek so quick, he just joined the team and hasn't been getting much work in the last while so you can't really expect that much from him right now.

What you can say is that whoever left Okur open about 8-10 times WIDE OPEN at the arc should be caned by D'Antoni. I don't care if it was Amare's assignment, so what if he scored so many points, if Okur doesn't hit half of those threes the Suns win going away.

Another thing thats been killing me for the last season is Nash's lack of leadership on the floor, HUGE lack of composure, and general sloppyness. I've never seen him play so sloppy, its disgusting. He is the weak link right now when it comes to impact players on the Suns. He's a great player and we all know that but he is depended on for far more than he's providing. We know what he can do, and he isn't doing all the things he is needed for. 

The suns came out to start the 4th like bunch of chickens with their heads cut off. What the ****, this is a veteran team.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey why dont you guys discuss your problems elsewhere, this thread is about the game, if you guys have personal issues go solve them in another thread...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

604flat_line said:


> You got me almost as bad as the Lakers got the Suns in those playoff series they played!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait...


What good is that if you can't get a title? Reality is when the Lakers get another title... No one will care the Suns barely squeaked out a series vs the Lakers when they had losers like Smush Parker and Kwame Brown logging in starters minutes. 

But you should take pride in that, cause the Suns will always have the memories of beating the Lakers the year before they won a title. :cheers:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

flatline


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> What good is that if you can't get a title? Reality is when the Lakers get another title... No one will care the Suns barely squeaked out a series vs the Lakers when they had losers like Smush Parker and Kwame Brown logging in starters minutes.
> 
> But you should take pride in that, cause the Suns will always have the memories of beating the Lakers the year before they won a title. :cheers:


LOL. flat line, you're just getting owned here man. :lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All Net said:


> Hey why dont you guys discuss your problems elsewhere, this thread is about the game, if you guys have personal issues go solve them in another thread...


I think one of the Suns problems tonight was giving up too many wide open 3's to Okur. With Okur playing center, and Shaq trying to guard him on the perimeter, well, it just wasn't going to happen, and the Suns paid for it. Okur nailed 4/6 threes and ended up 25 points.

And of course the defensive problems in general. The Jazz weren't much better, but the fact is that they were still better.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Let's try this again.

First time someone goes off topic about anything other than the game, I'm warning you and/or closing this again.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey! One more and you're at 13,000!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> I think this game's going to be close and it'll come down to which team can execute better than the other in the final minutes. Suns are going to get pick-and-roll'd to death, lol.
> 
> And LOL @ the warning Diss ^_^


I am soooo awesome lately with the predictions that I'm going to give myself a pat on the back and an e-cookie. Yay!! :yay:

Oh, and once again the common theme of the night for the Suns: high amount of turnovers. Simply lovely :clap2:

Anyways, boy did this thread get side-tracked... And to Diss: Just change your name to Mr.Patience ^_^


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Seuss said:


> Then why the **** are you wasting your time by watching this team? Of all people, I would have expected someone else to be first in losing faith in the Suns. I'm not saying get your hopes up, but show a little confidence.
> 
> You don't need to bring this whole forum down, because you lost faith in 6 disappointing games. Jesus Christ........


Kerr traded my favorite player.

Also, I can't show confidence when we are playing like the Wizards. We were so close to it and they mismanaged us out of a championship! I can't stand watching them not even try on the defensive end anymore. They were good last year on defense, now they're rice paper! Not only that, the 3's aren't raining down like they were last year either. 

On top of that, the Suns have the most difficult schedule for the rest of the season of any team. If they don't pull it together soon, which they haven't shown even one game of looking good all season, they'll be out of the playoff picture and giving Seattle a lottery pick for the great trade of getting them to take Kurt Thomas off our hands and two of our unprotected picks. To say the least, I am a little peeved at the team and feel like the franchise is dying.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Kerr traded my favorite player.


Yeah, that trade is looking as bad as it did from the beginning, at least from my point of view. The Suns though, could still be going through the growing pains of learning how to play with Shaq. 

Suns did show glimpses of great play in the game and led the game through out, just couldn't stop the Jazz at the end of the game.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Geez, I had to go through 4 pages of nonsense before the thread got back on track.



Eternal said:


> The Suns though, could still be going through the growing pains of learning how to play with Shaq.


That's what I think.



Eternal said:


> Suns did show glimpses of great play in the game and led the game through out, just couldn't stop the Jazz at the end of the game.


Exactly. Despite the loss, I think we're getting better. We played for almost 46 minutes and then:



> The Jazz, who shot 57 percent, outscored Phoenix 12-4 over the frantic final 2:09.


And we were still in the hunt down to the last 30 seconds. Just needed one stop.

We've lost 3 home games in row and that's gotta piss off the players. Shaq's just scored 20 so maybe Nash is starting to figure things out on the offensive end. I think we're in a good position now to start winning.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Kerr traded my favorite player.
> 
> Also, I can't show confidence when we are playing like the Wizards. We were so close to it and they mismanaged us out of a championship! I can't stand watching them not even try on the defensive end anymore. They were good last year on defense, now they're rice paper! Not only that, the 3's aren't raining down like they were last year either.
> 
> On top of that, the Suns have the most difficult schedule for the rest of the season of any team. If they don't pull it together soon, which they haven't shown even one game of looking good all season, they'll be out of the playoff picture and giving Seattle a lottery pick for the great trade of getting them to take Kurt Thomas off our hands and two of our unprotected picks. To say the least, I am a little peeved at the team and feel like the franchise is dying.


What's ironic is, D'Antoni and Sarver brought it to Kerr. He was the one hesitant. But they all ruined this team. 

Pick they sent Seattle has protection on it. Either top 14, or top 10. I can't find the answer, but it has a protection. 2010 one has none. Regardless, it was a dumb move.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't know, I'm a half-glass full guy. And I saw three great quarters, rather then one great half. (Which we normally get) This might sound weird, but I actually think we're headed on the right track. Now lets go from 3 quarters, to great play for 48 minutes.

Hey, Laker fans, please leave flatline alone. You guys are mature enough to ignore him. He's just pissed because of what is occurring to his favorite team. I'm sure you would be to....so just chill, and if flatline doesn't cool off, Diss will handily it appropriately.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

What I'm seeing from this team is that we are a good team... in the first half. We dominate many teams in the first half most of the time, but once the 3rd quarter starts, everyone seems deflated and unmotivated. I wish we could learn to play with the same intensity that we do in the 1st half. If we can do that, we can win games easily.

Amare did his thing today, played very well. Shaq also played well, but DIAW AND BARBOSA are horrible now.

let's not do this


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow, this thread.. :laugh:

Anyway, I was pleased to see Shaq and the Suns doing well (before the 4th), but damn this is a big game to lose..

Anyway hope you make the playoffs, should be interesting.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

**** you laker fans **** you get out and go **** yourselves!!!!! especially you basel!!! 
haha jus playin 

anyway bout the game..damn..i have no comment really because i didn't get to watch the game, but looks like we're screwed. 
i bet this team gets blown apart during the offseason. please let us at least make the playoffs


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Okur should never have been allowed to get hot like that. Again can't hold off teams when it counts. 

So it will be interesting our next game against the Spurs. Kurt is prolly gonna play well, we have to continue at it, play harder. 

Giricek should settle in soon, and at least he is out 4th 3 point shooter, which we have to continue at, so he is better than nothing. 

If it seems like Shaq isn't going to effectively guard his man without bumping and fouling, revert back to Amare/Diaw frontline, just because our old run and gun ways might come easier. But Of course, use Shaq, I'm not saying don't.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Seuss said:


> I don't know, I'm a half-glass full guy. And I saw three great quarters, rather then one great half. (Which we normally get) This might sound weird, but I actually think we're headed on the right track. Now lets go from 3 quarters, to great play for 48 minutes.


I see about the same thing, however, my interpretation is that other teams treat us like it's an All Star game. They don't play any defense in the first 3 quarters and then shut us down in the fourth once their individual stats have been inflated enough. The Suns only look good at the beginning of games because teams aren't here to embarrass us (except for Denver and we all saw what happened there) I'm glad we have Shaq for post game interviews but I would rather have Marion for during game plays. 


Oh and to anyone who brings up D'Antoni bringing up the trade, Kerr should have looked at his track record and summarily dismissed the request. D'Antoni has no business drafting, trading, or signing players EVER. His draft pick was Tsikisvilli (it doesn't matter how you spell his name, he's not in the league anymore) his "big" signing was Diaw to a 20 year $5 billion contract and Banks to at $20 million contract. 

Congratulation Sarver, you are 3 years away from turning this team into the Cardinals!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i like the suns and all, but i don't think they can play good defense. 

since shaq has arrived, the suns are giving up 113 points per game. they haven't been able to make stops at crucial points of the game. btw, on offense they're scoring 107 PPG, which means they are losing by almost 6 points per game. 

even though they're scoring a lot of points, it still seems to me like the suns have a really congested offense with shaq clogging up the lane.

you put amare stoudamire, steve nash, and an over the hill shaq in the same lineup, you won't be anywhere near a defensive power house. the defensive ceiling for a team built like that is just "mediocre"


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Why didnt dantoni put raja bell guarding deron willians from the start? willians rolled the entire game over nash absence of defense, and then dantoni puts raja bell on willians only in the final 2 minutes? Fire him.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Jammin said:


> What I'm seeing from this team is that we are a good team... in the first half. We dominate many teams in the first half most of the time, but once the 3rd quarter starts, everyone seems deflated and unmotivated. I wish we could learn to play with the same intensity that we do in the 1st half. If we can do that, we can win games easily.
> 
> Amare did his thing today, played very well. Shaq also played well, but DIAW AND BARBOSA are horrible now.
> 
> let's not do this


I don't know what team you've been watching for the last couple months because what I've seen is we get hot in the 1st and 3rd qtrs and collapse in the 4th. We had a lot of chances to put this game away, but the turnovers are killing us. Nash cannot turn the ball over like that, and you can't put shooters on the charity stripe. Those are just cardinal sins of basketball right there.

Diaw was good and Barbosa wasn't bad except for missing some bad shots. Again, got no idea what you were watching. Oh, and Diaw has been exceptional defensively for the last month or so. We'll need that if we make the playoffs.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

afobisme said:


> i like the suns and all, but i don't think they can play good defense.
> 
> since shaq has arrived, the suns are giving up 113 points per game. they haven't been able to make stops at crucial points of the game. btw, on offense they're scoring 107 PPG, which means they are losing by almost 6 points per game.
> 
> ...


Have you been watching the games?

Blown assignments is normal, even expected for a team who just added a huge piece. Shaq is even more of a change on the defensive side than the offensive side. Man on man D has actually been very good. 

People tend to appreciate it when you talk about stuff you know.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> I see about the same thing, however, my interpretation is that other teams treat us like it's an All Star game. They don't play any defense in the first 3 quarters and then shut us down in the fourth once their individual stats have been inflated enough. The Suns only look good at the beginning of games because teams aren't here to embarrass us (except for Denver and we all saw what happened there) I'm glad we have Shaq for post game interviews but I would rather have Marion for during game plays.


Marion was great in the regular season, and Shaq is a championship winner. Would you rather have a 58-60 win season or a championship? With the way Marion was going we wouldn't have had a chance at either.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I actually think Suns looked decent last night. I think the major areas of concern are what most people hit on already, free throws in clutch minutes, and Shaq's ability to slow down and hinder what Nash does best, run the break. Personally, I dont really know how the Suns would fix it. They looked decent last night when Shaq was running, or when they were getting long rebounds. But when Nash looks to throw the ball inside first, then get the ball back in a type of half court setting the Suns looked out of place and uncomfrotible. 

Theres still plenty of time for the Shaq trade to pan out. Personally, I think the Suns made the choice they had to. Nash isn't a spring chicken anymore. There were no sure bets out there to trade for. They went balls out for the chance and hope that Shaq could be the answer they are looking for least one season. It could happen. Last night there were a few plays that reminded me of the big fellas dominance, if he could just get into shape rocky style for one more run for a title, I think anythings possible. 

Although I still think the trade is going to turn out bad, I for one don't want to see the Suns vs Lakers in round one this year. I think in my heart Shaq can get it together still, for one playoff series against a team that he feels wronged him by not giving him a fat contract. Add that to the Bynum rumors (which I think are not true), the Lakers could relay on Pau to defend Shaq in the paint. Wont be pretty for the Lakers if Shaqs playing big for that series.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

604flat_line said:


> Have you been watching the games?
> 
> Blown assignments is normal, even expected for a team who just added a huge piece. Shaq is even more of a change on the defensive side than the offensive side. Man on man D has actually been very good.
> 
> People tend to appreciate it when you talk about stuff you know.


So far he is right on...

It doesn't matter if their man on man D is good or not if they are allowing as many points as they have been since Shaq came. I'm still pondering the move for Shaq. Shaq is going to make the Suns worse on D not better, especially with the loss of Marion.


----------

